# Almost a perfect limit of Blue Bills



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

The Drake Can ruined my perfect limit of BLUE BILLED ducks! :lol:










DiverFreak


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd be happy to let a Drake Canvasback ruin any sort of limit (although I never need to worry about that).


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice looking redheads.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Stud Pinnies, Stud Wigeons, and Stud Redheads, and a stupid stud Canvasback!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice, Tony. Beautiful birds!!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

One day I wanna be like you tony! Nice haul!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, the colors a beautiful. I also wouldn't mind being Tony, just for a day.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nice pile of birds, I think thats a problem every waterfowl hunter would be happy to have.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

First time a Can has ruined a limit of yours!!!!

looks good


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Good looking birds! Very nice!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice widgeon


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't complain about that I'd love to shoot them any day nice job.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a pretty good limit. Too bad that stupid Can got taken out.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

357BOB,

I love your signature line, that cracked me up!
I lost my entire hand in an embarrassing gun accident, I know how you feel.

Please keep up the sense of humor and enjoy every minute out there, Shane


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice limit. Very colorfull


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job there Tony.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that's just not fair.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Show off! Awesome hunt!


----------

